# Tilapia tacos on the Blackstone!



## FishAndBeer (May 29, 2020)

Hey y'all... not to many pictures but the final product.   I recently got a Blackstone and I am absolutely loving it. This is only my third cook on it but decided to make some fish tacos.  The slaw Is a bagged blend from the store than I added fresh cilantro, and some avocado and tossed it with some avocado oil, fresh lemon juice and a little SPG rub.  Sauce is just sour cream and sriracha mixed. Fish was coated with SPG, lemon juice and chili powder for around 20 minutes before  I threw it on the stone. Turned out delicious!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 29, 2020)

Great job! I would love try them fish tacos!!!


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 29, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great job! I would love try them fish tacos!!!


Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (May 29, 2020)

Nice work!! I love a good fish taco and those look great!!


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 29, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Nice work!! I love a good fish taco and those look great!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## chew2475 (May 29, 2020)

FishAndBeer said:


> Hey y'all... not to many pictures but the final product.   I recently got a Blackstone and I am absolutely loving it. This is only my third cook on it but decided to make some fish tacos.  The slaw Is a bagged blend from the store than I added fresh cilantro, and some avocado and tossed it with some avocado oil, fresh lemon juice and a little SPG rub.  Sauce is just sour cream and sriracha mixed. Fish was coated with SPG, lemon juice and chili powder for around 20 minutes before  I threw it on the stone. Turned out delicious!


 They look good.  Just got done finally unboxing mine and seasoning it that I got for a great deal at WalMart back in early February.  Thinking I'm going to go with a breakfast buffet this weekend to get some bacon on it and get it well seasoned.  However tacos won't be far behind.  Nice Job.


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 29, 2020)

chew2475 said:


> They look good.  Just got done finally unboxing mine and seasoning it that I got for a great deal at WalMart back in early February.  Thinking I'm going to go with a breakfast buffet this weekend to get some bacon on it and get it well seasoned.  However tacos won't be far behind.  Nice Job.


Dang $96 is a steal!!! Even retail I think you get what you pay for!! That's awesome you'll love it.  Make sure to post some pics


----------

